# Orient M-Force - list of ALL Versions



## Krosya

I was wondering if there is a place somewhere on the net that lists and has photos of ALL of the Orient M-Force versions/models EVER made. I know some were marked as M-Force and some were not yet still belong to M-Force line.
I even have a couple. So, if there is NOT a full list - maybe we can post them here - so if you have an M-Force - post your pic of it here! 
Here are mine:


----------



## kew

Here's the 50th Anniversary Model CEY00004C
Quite large with a diameter of 44mm


----------



## kew

Here is model WZ0021EY


----------



## kew

Here is WZ0021EX


----------



## kew

This one is WZ0031EZ


----------



## Krosya

Thank you so much for your photos - I was hoping that you would post as I hear you have the best Orient collection. if you have or know of other models, please post them here.


----------



## kew

Krosya said:


> Thank you so much for your photos - I was hoping that you would post as I hear you have the best Orient collection. if you have or know of other models, please post them here.


Thanks :-d I do have some catalogues. I will scan and post later tonight. You will notice many of the model numbers start with "W". This means the model was for the Japan Domestic Market. Models not starting with "W" are for the world wide market although the watch could well be the same. Keep up your great (and interesting) pics by the way.


----------



## Krosya

Sounds Great! Cant wait to see more. It is strange that models with "W" would be for Japanese Market - it would make sence the other way around, I would think. I also wonder if some of the Orients that were NOT marked on a dial as "M-Force" - were still a part of this line - like the Pilot one here:









Do you know?
Thanks again!
George


----------



## kew

Krosya said:


> Sounds Great! Cant wait to see more. It is strange that models with "W" would be for Japanese Market - it would make sence the other way around, I would think. I also wonder if some of the Orients that were NOT marked on a dial as "M-Force" - were still a part of this line - like the Pilot one here:
> 
> Do you know?
> Thanks again!
> George


Hi George,
Personally, I think (but I don't really know) they would be marked as "M-Force" if they were from that line as it is sort of a marketing thing for the watch. So I would think it would not be an M-Force but as I say I really don't know.

The "W" model numbers seem to be for virtually all of the Orient Japan Domestic Models but there are often small differences. For example you can have the same watch both for Worldwide and Japan but the Japanese model will have water resistance marked on the watch specified in bars. The international model will have it specified in metres. Interesting too......... as an example the first issue of the Japan Domestic Model Orient Star Retro Camera model has a different calibre movement than it's world wide model.


----------



## kew

This is model WZ0201EX


----------



## Krosya

kew said:


> Hi George,
> Personally, I think (but I don't really know) they would be marked as "M-Force" if they were from that line as it is sort of a marketing thing for the watch. So I would think it would not be an M-Force but as I say I really don't know.


That's what I was thinking at first too, but one watch I have - it's in a first pic of this thread - with a pink dial - while doesnt have "M-Force" written on it - is reffered to as such everywhere I could find it, has many elements of other M-Force models - shape of he hands, calendar, bracelet and it's clasp, and when I got it it came with all the M-Force usual tags, and manuals. Thats what confused me. Also, I saw a couple of similar models that also didnt have M-Force written on them yet were refered to as such. Makes me wonder - thats why I was wondering if there was some official Orient list of all M-Force watches ever made to compare whats what. 
Anyway, I'll be waiting for more of your posts - I know you will have some more cool things to add here


----------



## Krosya

Bump - anyone else has any M-Force info?


----------



## kew

Krosya said:


> Bump - anyone else has any M-Force info?


Can't locate that catalogue.............. but I will keep looking!


----------



## Krosya

Hope you can find it, Nathan.
Meanwhile I got me another one - one I've been looking for for a looooong time - very happy with it too:


----------



## Krosya

Another bump - hope some M-Force owners add some pics and info here.


----------



## unchained

Here is mine


----------



## Krosya

unchained said:


> Here is mine


Thanks for posting - yours was the reason I got me the same one. I saw your pic of it in the older thread and liked it so much - didnt stop till I got me this model too.


----------



## por44

*sharp!*


----------



## w4kz

Can anyone tell my what M-Force stand for? THX


----------



## anzac1957

The Orient M-Force (Mechanical Force) watches started production in 1997..

First up - Orient Titanium Diver 2EX00006K part of the 1997 EX00 series..



















Next - Orient M-Force Orange 'Mini-Beast' 2EX0100CM0 part of the 1997 EX01 series..



















and in black..










Then - Orient Blue Beast WZ0191EX part of the 1998 EX04 series..



















Next - Orient M-Force WZ0221EX part of the 1998 EXOX series..



















and the Orient M-Force WZ0021EY World Time from the EY01 series..



















and also from the same generation - Orient M-Force Diver WZ0031EZ from the EZ00 series..



















From 2000 - Orient M-Force World Time CEY02005B0 part of the EY02 series..



















and also the Orient M-Force 300m 50th Anniversary World Time LE..



















and now in 2011 the M-Force is making a return to the Orient line up..

Here is my latest.. The Orient M-Force 200m Air Diver WV0011EL..



















Cheers


----------



## Krosya

Very cool - thanks for the info and nice photos!. I know there are a few more - I have seen others around the web - hope someone will have those to ad to this thread!


----------



## MeOnWUS

ORIENT M-Force World Time CEY02 Series 004W








ORIENT M-Force World Time CEY02 Series 002D


----------



## captainmur

Fine thread.
Here is my funny yellow titanium M-Force - unfortunately too small for my wirist, therefore it wears my son.


----------



## Krosya

CEXAA002W0


----------



## Blue bird

Loving these pics!
Thanks for sharing


----------



## anzac1957

kew said:


> Hi George,
> Personally, I think (but I don't really know) they would be marked as "M-Force" if they were from that line as it is sort of a marketing thing for the watch. So I would think it would not be an M-Force but as I say I really don't know.
> 
> The "W" model numbers seem to be for virtually all of the Orient Japan Domestic Models but there are often small differences. For example you can have the same watch both for Worldwide and Japan but the Japanese model will have water resistance marked on the watch specified in bars. The international model will have it specified in metres. Interesting too......... as an example the first issue of the Japan Domestic Model Orient Star Retro Camera model has a different calibre movement than it's world wide model.


Unfortunately, there are at least three models from 1997 not marked with M-Force, but part of the line.. see..

M-FORCE EL03 | ORIENT Automatic

They did, however, come with M-Force Hangtags and manuals..

Cheers


----------



## Krosya

anzac1957 said:


> Unfortunately, there are at least three models from 1997 not marked with M-Force, but part of the line.. see..
> 
> M-FORCE EL03 | ORIENT Automatic
> 
> They did, however, come with M-Force Hangtags and manuals..
> 
> Cheers


I wonder why didnt Orient include ALL of the M-Force models on that History page? Or they dont know themselves how many they had? I have several models that IMO are way cooler, yet not on there, and some are actually marked "M-Force". I wish someone at Orient would care more about things like that.


----------



## alexiscabel

I want to include my 2012 M Force Lefty Beast to this great M Force thread.


----------



## wsu

Brilliant.
Thanks


----------



## OOasis

WOW! Orient needs to re-release these models somehow. There are some really great looking pieces in this thread.


----------



## Krosya

Here is another uncommon M-Force. Check out the cool dial and amazing curvy crystal! No longer made. Yet I found it new. And thats what I wear today:


----------



## Benny P

^^ 
Now THAT is something I've never seen before! Very unique.


----------



## Krosya

and another unusual one:



and one more:


----------



## Krosya

Limited and Limited:


----------



## Will3020

some really beautiful M-Forces posted here - luv my M-Force Beast


----------



## Will3020

Krosya said:


> Limited and Limited:


Just love the one on the right - a gem


----------



## VoltesV

After seeing all these M-Forces, very excited now, can't wait to receive my new M-Force, its in the mail and this waiting game is not really a game I'm particularly good at :-d


----------



## alexiscabel

Keeping the thread going with my orange 2011 M-Force. Got it last Xmas 2013. Loving the 46mm by 13.5mm of Japanese steel and medieval looking bezel.


----------



## anzac1957

Krosya said:


> Limited and Limited:


and another of the limited set..










Cheers


----------



## Willmax

I did not know there were so many different M-Force models, Orient does a great job putting together these amazing value for money time pieces.
What do you guys think of these two new ones?








Borrowed picture.
I like the yellow one in this variation.


----------



## Time_Keeper

Here is the latest and greatest!







http://www.orient-watch.com/products/category/item/?category_id=210


----------



## alexiscabel

Time_Keeper said:


> Here is the latest and greatest!
> 
> View attachment 1511081
> http://www.orient-watch.com/products/category/item/?category_id=210


Wow, bigger than the Beast's 47 mm diameter. Hope it looks good on my unbeastly wrist


----------



## MrDagon007

If there would be automatic G-Shocks, they would look like these 49mm Godzillas.
Perhaps a bit too much of a good thing?


----------



## Jimmy0104

It could have designed for 8" and above wrist size. Its good looking but not as good as the bright tone red from osd, why not wait for next year titanium model ? Maybe will have power reserve meter and big fat long lumed hands.


----------



## New_World

MrDagon007 said:


> If there would be automatic G-Shocks, they would look like these 49mm Godzillas.
> Perhaps a bit too much of a good thing?


haha....so true IMHO.

and as the others have said in this forums..........i had no clue there were so many different M-Force models!
...but then again orient has been around since the 1950's....thats plenty of time to make a lot of watches.


----------



## orientfreak

Nice thread.

The 2014 M-Force is really big:


----------



## Timbre

Very well balanced dial design, but spoilt by overly large case!


----------



## Overkillratz

@Orientfreak - here ist the black beast... SEL07001D


----------



## orientfreak

I know. Read your review on UhrForum - UhrForum.
You made me a hard decison between red and blue. :roll:


----------



## Cobia

Really nice watch, the only thing thats holding me back is the design of the bezel, i wish they would give to a traditional square style ss dive bezel, traditional black bezel insert, a nice bezel edge, that would make this watch sing.


----------



## orientfreak

Two other M-Force of my collection:

Orient CEX0F002W0
























Orient Titanium twotone CFD04002BO


----------



## alexiscabel

Keeping this great topic going with this.


----------



## orientfreak

The newest Model of M-Force:


----------



## robzilla

The latest M-Force fresh from Japan.☺☺


----------



## Willmax

Love the color tone of this new bond nato I've got. I think it goes really well with the color scheme of the great M-Force Beast. Would you agree?


----------



## DonnieCasabar

alexiscabel said:


> I want to include my 2012 M Force Lefty Beast to this great M Force thread.
> View attachment 1179469
> View attachment 1179470
> View attachment 1179471
> View attachment 1179472
> View attachment 1179473


I have one, which i acquired recently. Great watch, kabayan!

Sent from the ❤


----------



## $teve

We moved in 2015,,17,19 & again in 21. this was packed away with the X-Mas stuff. Been a minute since it seen some wrist time.


----------



## dmanosaka

w4kz said:


> Can anyone tell my what M-Force stand for? THX


I know it's really late but it stands for Mechanical Force. Bit of a letdown but tied into Japanese marketing style. They name everything. Lol.


----------



## dmanosaka

I'm guessing this is from the early 2000s. I'll be putting it on ebay later as it's just too big for my wrist. Anyone know it?


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster




----------



## ^Gurthang54

Another great M Force, thanks! Very cool looking w/ the black end-links and case inserts. Any info? JDM only model?


----------



## jarod99

Krosya said:


> and another unusual one:
> 
> 
> 
> and one more:


found an NOS one. CEXAA002W0.


----------



## ^Gurthang54

Another fantastic M-Force! and tank-style no less!! Runs on the 46G movement, case code AA correctly identifies a tank style case. Sublime. 

The New Orient Star Diver hands heritage shows. Even the indices resemble the OS Diver, in a way.










forgot to include a photo.


----------



## desc82

^Gurthang54 said:


> The New Orient Star Diver hands heritage shows.


Yep


----------



## garydusa

*ORIENT M-FORCE 
SUBARU WRX STI LE (47mm)



































The Water is Getting a lil’ Colder..*


----------



## garydusa

*…and 2 times in a Week!
ORIENT Subaru WRX STI


























“Fire Marshal Bill”*


----------



## cocobambu

Orient M-Force Bravo 2015 release.


----------

